# Looking for a serious QDM Club



## GrantC77 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello there. Looking for a established QDM hunting club preferably in the mid southern region of the state but not picky.


----------



## GrantC77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Still looking for a QDM Club in the Meriweather, Crawford, or Taylor County areas.


----------

